# My new favorite walleye



## Jonok (Aug 29, 2019)

Apologies for the lack of smoke.

Fresh caught walleye fillet shaken in seasoned flour, touched in a pan with butter to set the flour, and placed in a stockade of smashed russet potatoes:








Into the broiler for a few minutes until the taters are browned and the fish swimming in a pool of browned butter perfection:








Boy, it was good....


----------



## creek bottom (Aug 29, 2019)

That looks AWESOME! Great idea. We always deep fry our fillets when we get them form Lake Erie. Have to try something like this... LIKE!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 29, 2019)

Geez that looks awesome.  Fresh caught fish is the best.


----------



## Jonok (Aug 29, 2019)

I am definitely doing this again, but I think it would be an improvement to use a soaked cedar plank, some cheese in the smashed potatoes, (possibly with a change to Yukon Golds) and a nuclear-hot Weber kettle in place of the broiler in my company-supplied house.

Thanks for the Likes guys!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 29, 2019)

looks great, walleye is so good


----------



## Odysseus (Aug 29, 2019)

That looks outstanding.  I bet it would be good with cheese grits substituted for potatoes, too.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking good! Not a big fish eater, but walleye is one of my favorites. We have neighbors that fish Lake Erie and from time to time give us some. Will try this. LIKE.


----------



## S-met (Aug 29, 2019)

Walleye smokes really well too.


----------

